# King's Pro Shop Thursday Afternoon Ride



## soulsurfer104 (Jun 30, 2003)

people wanted! this weekly ride rolls out from King's Pro Shop in Seal Beach every thursday at 445pm. today we rode down to Newport and back, but we are looking to keep going farther as more people join us- more people make the PCH headwinds less of a b1tch. in two weeks, we will ride to Newport Coast, climb to the top, and ride back home.

today there were only 4 of us at the beginning of the ride, but we picked up three along the way. we rode tempo for the first 15 mins or so, then cranked it up a bit down to Newport, where we stopped for bathroom breaks. we hammered pretty hard on the way home, until we got to Sunset Beach, and then started a cool-down. the group did break up a few times, but we all finished together.

if you're looking for a fairly fast group ride to do during the week, meet us at King's Pro Shop in Seal Beach at 445 on Thursdays! (i'll be the skinny dude on the Specialized!)


----------



## shwillsy (Feb 16, 2005)

*Thurs. Ride*

Hey,
I work in Newport and live in Redondo Beach and I pass a seal beach exit on the way home and I am definately interested in doing a thurs. afternoon ride especially if you guys are fast. I'd love to ride around Newport. Although I work there I don't get to familiarize myself often. Anyway I'm game so keep me posted. And I'll be the tall guy with the FELT.


----------



## steel515 (Sep 6, 2004)

*Kings?*

is this different from kings bike shop in San Pedro?


----------



## soulsurfer104 (Jun 30, 2003)

*info*

to answer your questions....

i hate saying that i/we are fast, but we certainly didn't ride slowly last week. the group leader and me pulled the entire time, because the other riders were not as strong. i've been too lazy to install a cyclocomputer on my bike, but i'd say we did about 20-25mph during the first half of the ride and 20-25 on the way back, although we probably touched 30 a few times between stoplights. i never felt like i was pushing as hard as i could, but pretty close at a couple of times while pulling into the headwind. it's a fast ride, i suppose.

yes, i think it is the same owner as the shop in san pedro. i'm not sure if the shop in pedro still exists or not.


----------



## shwillsy (Feb 16, 2005)

*Where?*

Can you give me an address or name of shop to look up directions from work? I will be coming from Newport Beach on the 405 or other.


----------



## shwillsy (Feb 16, 2005)

*Also......*

How long is the ride (miles and time)?


----------



## Bixe (Jan 28, 2004)

steel515 said:


> Is this different from kings bike shop in San Pedro?


King's moved to Seal Beach last year. Stop in, it's a real candy store, not quite the San Pedro flea market.... Address and directions at their web site.... (No affiliation or promotional considerations, just a nice little shop).


----------



## soulsurfer104 (Jun 30, 2003)

*rain?*

just so everybody knows, the ride will be cancelled if it is raining on thursday afternoon, which looks possible. however, even if the ride is "officially" cancelled, i will still be at King's at 445pm.

if anybody who isn't a wuss and doesn't mind the rain wants to ride, meet me there at that time. i will do the same route as the group normally would, down PCH to the Santa Ana River and back at a moderate/fast pace.


----------



## cannibal (Dec 3, 2004)

*always on the lookout for adventure and fun.*



soulsurfer104 said:


> people wanted! this weekly ride rolls out from King's Pro Shop in Seal Beach every thursday at 445pm. today we rode down to Newport and back, but we are looking to keep going farther as more people join us- more people make the PCH headwinds less of a b1tch. in two weeks, we will ride to Newport Coast, climb to the top, and ride back home.
> 
> today there were only 4 of us at the beginning of the ride, but we picked up three along the way. we rode tempo for the first 15 mins or so, then cranked it up a bit down to Newport, where we stopped for bathroom breaks. we hammered pretty hard on the way home, until we got to Sunset Beach, and then started a cool-down. the group did break up a few times, but we all finished together.
> 
> if you're looking for a fairly fast group ride to do during the week, meet us at King's Pro Shop in Seal Beach at 445 on Thursdays! (i'll be the skinny dude on the Specialized!)


SoulSurfer104,
I reside in the Belmont Shore area and ride inconsistently with Velo Allegro cycling club. King's thurs. afternoon ride sounds challenging and fun. A legitimate purpose to keep me out of Murphy's pub happy hour (4-6 pm), which provides ice cold Pabst Blue Ribbon beer in a 16oz frosty glass for a dollar. I am going to give it the old "college try" this thurs, May 5th. I'll be riding a blue, steel E. Merckx rig. Look forward to meeting and riding with youl. Regards, John


----------



## soulsurfer104 (Jun 30, 2003)

*rain? what rain?*

to john and everybody else-

hope to see you all this afternoon. remember, only wimps cancel a ride because of a little rain.


----------



## cannibal (Dec 3, 2004)

*call me a wimp, just don't call me early in the morning!*



soulsurfer104 said:


> to john and everybody else-
> 
> hope to see you all this afternoon. remember, only wimps cancel a ride because of a little rain.


To all riders who rode on thurs. afternoon, good job!. After the ride, my wife told me that it was raining torrentially for a brief period of time in Long Beach while we were riding elsewhere, Newport or Huntington. We lucked out in regards to missing the adverse weather. Weather and schedule permitting, I'll see you next thurs.


----------



## shwillsy (Feb 16, 2005)

*Headwind what headwind?*

Yeah, great ride guys.

Now if we can only recruit Magnus Bacstedt to pull us out to Newport we should make even better time next week.


----------



## soulsurfer104 (Jun 30, 2003)

*nope*

i called him, he's busy.


----------



## cannibal (Dec 3, 2004)

*PCH sighting on Sat.*



soulsurfer104 said:


> i called him, he's busy.


I drove by you today on my way to work at Huntington State Beach. You were riding solo between Newland and Magnolia in Huntington. It was a chilly, clear day at the beach, but uncharacteristically, the weather improved (calmer and warmer) by the late afternoon. How far did you ride?


----------



## soulsurfer104 (Jun 30, 2003)

*climbing day*

yesterday (saturday) i rode down to Newport Coast Road and did the climb 3 times....never done it 3 times in a row before, but i actually don't feel bad at all today and i plan on doing a 4-hour ride after Mom's Day Brunch. i'll be staying on the flats, though- probably ride up either the Santa Ana or San Gabriel River.

PS- do you know anything about the Quiksilver team i mentioned in the other thread? thought you might have heard something since you're a lifeguard and all.


----------



## soulsurfer104 (Jun 30, 2003)

*climbing day*

yesterday (saturday) i rode down to Newport Coast Road and did the climb 3 times....never done it 3 times in a row before, but i actually don't feel bad at all today and i plan on doing a 4-hour ride after Mom's Day Brunch. i'll be staying on the flats, though- probably ride up either the Santa Ana or San Gabriel River.

PS- do you know anything about the Quiksilver team i mentioned in the other thread? thought you might have heard something since you're a lifeguard and all.


----------



## cannibal (Dec 3, 2004)

*Is three a charm or is that expression overrated?*



soulsurfer104 said:


> yesterday (saturday) i rode down to Newport Coast Road and did the climb 3 times....never done it 3 times in a row before, but i actually don't feel bad at all today and i plan on doing a 4-hour ride after Mom's Day Brunch. i'll be staying on the flats, though- probably ride up either the Santa Ana or San Gabriel River.
> 
> PS- do you know anything about the Quiksilver team i mentioned in the other thread? thought you might have heard something since you're a lifeguard and all.


Three times up Newport Coast, have you gone off the deep end?  Talking about repetitive and monotonous, did you at least turn right up Park Ridge for a little variety on one of the ascents? You're a braver man than myself.

I am out of the loop in reference to the Quicksilver team. My suggestion: lob them a phone call and inquire. I believe they are based out of O.C. or San Diego Co.

As of today, I am scheduled to work this Thurs. from 1100-1900 at Bolsa Chica, so it's not looking good for me to ride on Thurs. afternoon unless I can swap shifts from late to early (0800-1600). I'll keep you posted. Regards, john


----------



## soulsurfer104 (Jun 30, 2003)

*training maniac? perhaps*

deep end? no, just getting my feet wet. climbing is what i like to do. and yes, i did make the right turn and climb up Vista Ridge to the very top on my last climb of the day.

today i did 5 hours at tempo pace (about 70-80%MHR) on the flats. rode up the San Gabriel River to the Santa Fe Dam and back. it was interesting, as i rode through a swarm of bees and then about an hour later was charged by an overprotective father goat. strangely, didn't get stung or impaled. oh, and i saw a big-ass rattlesnake. for a 5-hour solo ride, it wasn't as boring as usual.

anyway yeah, can't wait for another fun King's ride on thursday.


----------



## soulsurfer104 (Jun 30, 2003)

*new person*

this guy i know named Jack will be meeting us at the Santa Ana River on thursday evening, and riding the rest of the way with us....anybody else recruit new people since last week?


----------



## cannibal (Dec 3, 2004)

*bummed, can't make the ride due to work*



soulsurfer104 said:


> this guy i know named Jack will be meeting us at the Santa Ana River on thursday evening, and riding the rest of the way with us....anybody else recruit new people since last week?


 I had to ride with Velo Allegro this morning instead of the King's ride due to my work schedule. When you guys pass through Bolsa (approx. 5:00 -5:15), I should be on patrol in a lifeguard unit at Bolsa Chica State Beach. The Lifeguard Unit makes an excellent drafting opportunity on the service road. Be safe and have a great ride!


----------



## shwillsy (Feb 16, 2005)

*Too much work to Ride*

Sorry Fellas I have to work late......I guess I'll have to ride tomorrow morning..........


----------



## soulsurfer104 (Jun 30, 2003)

*a solo ride for Lee?*

looks like today is going to be a solo day for Lee! i'm not riding today, because i was sick all day yesterday. i'm feeling better today, but i just want to rest and hydrate and let my body get rid of this virus or whatever it is.

hopefully see everybody next week!


----------



## soulsurfer104 (Jun 30, 2003)

*thursday?*

last week kinda sucked, what with the work and flu and other complications- i'm thinking it was probably just Lee and maybe one or two other people, right? anyway i'm feeling better and i plan on riding this thursday, and i'll let my friend jack and my friend aaron know about it, too. hopefully we can have another good ride like we did two weeks ago.

who else plans on riding this week?


----------



## shwillsy (Feb 16, 2005)

*Vacation*

Sorry dude, next week I'm headin to Puerto Vallarta for five days but I will definatly catch up with you guys to ride on the 26th. Have fun and ride hard!


----------



## soulsurfer104 (Jun 30, 2003)

*well then*

next time you ride with us, you better be wearing one of those ridiculously huge sombreros on top of your helmet and a poncho over your jersey.

have a good time in mex.


----------



## soulsurfer104 (Jun 30, 2003)

*mellow*

nice ride today, everybody. hopefully next week we will have a better turn-out and we can go farther....i've got to get on jack and aaron about riding with us. oh, and thanks for the sushi offer, it's appreciated.

see everybody in 6 days.


----------

